# Deal of the Century



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Well, as many suspected I am sure, we got flim-flamed based on this frame work. The last two paragraphs sums up all we need to know about Oblunder and his abilities to lead this nation. I wonder if he knows the Iranians stole his pants, keys, and lunch money.

Revealed: What You Need to Know About the Iranian Nuclear 'Framework' - Guy Benson


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Obama's intent was to strengthen Muslims to a point where they could stand against the US . He is running out of time and this had to get done. His next move is to farther weaken the US military. Another goal he clearly said he will do before he leaves office. 
He clearly has given Iran a clear path to do as they please and reward them.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I just saw news footage showing the Iranian people dancing and cheering in the streets of Tehran. It wasn't too long ago that the people were burning US flags and burning pictures of obama. obama had to do something to get back into their good graces.

The socialists in the white house are kneeling and facing mecca this morning giving thanks that allah was willing. Valerie Jarrett gave her minion a pat on his head as he kneeled before her.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I saw the same footage. Interesting that they are dancing in the streets and even our hard core dems are questioning the wisdom of this deal here in the states. Geeeee......I wonder who got the better end of this..... Shrewd nogotiators to be sure. To bad they are Iranian.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Slippy said:


> I just saw news footage showing the Iranian people dancing and cheering in the streets of Tehran. It wasn't too long ago that the people were burning US flags and burning pictures of obama. obama had to do something to get back into their good graces.
> 
> The socialists in the white house are kneeling and facing mecca this morning giving thanks that allah was willing. Valerie Jarrett gave her minion a pat on his head as he kneeled before her.


All part of the. Current occupant of the white house's plan to be the 12th Imam.


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

Benjamin will take care of Iran. He's the ONLY leader who has intact testicles.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

PatriotFlamethrower said:


> Benjamin will take care of Iran. He's the ONLY leader who has intact testicles.


We'll see. I think it will be Europe that takes care of Iran & Co. though.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

It will be strange, but there will likely be an alliance between Saudi Arabia and Israel against Iran to keep them in check.
SA gets it. They know their entire country is supported by being a go-along to get-along economy that has to work with the rest of the world.
Iran doesn't care, and would only serve to destabilize the region. SA won't put up with that.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

The middle east got stiffed due to this deal.wait and see,just like every other "deal",the Iranians will welch on it.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

If Iran gets outta line, then Israel will quickly educate them in the philosophy of MAD. You think the 6 day war was a quickie? Zoom, pow, to the moon. They'll find that guy Moharu Aldadinnerjacket (or whatever his name is) laid out right next to Alice Kramden in the sea of tranquility.


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

AquaHull said:


> We'll see. I think it will be Europe that takes care of Iran & Co. though.


As long as SOMEBODY turns Iran into a parking lot, that's all that matters.

Damn Persians. I never liked their rugs anyways. :staff:


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

I'm not crazy about Iran owning fissionable material, but that genie is out of the bottle, worldwide. As long as they stay in the stone-age then they will be a thorn in our side (and our sanctions keep them firmly entrenched in the nineteenth century.)

My guess is that when they start to open up, the same fate wil befall their government as every other in the Arab Spring: There will be revolts, and eventually a new government. Facebook will be the end of them.


----------

